# 125mg DNP a day...



## cassano (Jan 13, 2009)

Would T3 be required at such a low dose of DNP? I have previously ran cycles at 250mg of DNP with 50-100mg of T3 depending on how I felt but would rather not mess with thyroid if possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Craigo75 (Mar 11, 2014)

I ran 125 with 50mg T3 just to be on safe side. Good results after 14 days on this once water weight had gone.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

not needed


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Not really, but if you really wanted to, I suppose you could at 25mcg per day.

DNP interrupts a process in which an enzyme called DeIodinase which converts T4 into T3. The more DNP in your body, the more inefficent this process becomes.

IMO,

125mg - 25mcg

250mg-375mg - 50mcg

500mg+ - 75mcg-100mcg


----------



## cassano (Jan 13, 2009)

Craigo75 said:


> I ran 125 with 50mg T3 just to be on safe side. Good results after 14 days on this once water weight had gone.


I prefer the longer, milder cycle as opposed to feeling like death for a week.


----------



## cassano (Jan 13, 2009)

Echo said:


> Not really, but if you really wanted to, I suppose you could at 25mcg per day.
> 
> DNP interrupts a process in which an enzyme called DeIodinase which converts T4 into T3. The more DNP in your body, the more inefficent this process becomes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Echo, its appreciated!


----------



## Craigo75 (Mar 11, 2014)

cassano said:


> I prefer the longer, milder cycle as opposed to feeling like death for a week.


Me too... Plus 125mg of yellow magic is more than enough for me. I get great results with this and IFasting...


----------



## cassano (Jan 13, 2009)

Craigo75 said:


> Me too... Plus 125mg of yellow magic is more than enough for me. I get great results with this and IFasting...


Im using the same stuff. It works a treat at this dose with a bit of cardio. I have no idea why anyone would want to go above this dose


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> not needed


this


----------



## Craigo75 (Mar 11, 2014)

cassano said:


> Im using the same stuff. It works a treat at this dose with a bit of cardio. I have no idea why anyone would want to go above this dose


Totally. Over 2 short cycles I got noticibly leaner- I'd say 10lbs loss in total. Used hacks ultra burn for appetite control.


----------



## cassano (Jan 13, 2009)

Craigo75 said:


> Totally. Over 2 short cycles I got noticibly leaner- I'd say 10lbs loss in total. Used hacks ultra burn for appetite control.


I'll need to give ultraburn a go alongside it. What is in ultraburn?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

iirc DNP stops the conversion of T4 to T3 so It wouyd prob be wise to run Cytomel IMO


----------



## Craigo75 (Mar 11, 2014)

cassano said:


> I'll need to give ultraburn a go alongside it. What is in ultraburn?[/quote
> 
> d-hack ultra burn (caffeine, synephrine, yohimbine hcl, 1,3d, and sibutramine


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

I've also got a can of D-Hack yellow magic. how long you take it in the dosage? I will take only 125mg per day. wants to make the 50 piece between applications. So 25 Tabs per application. I'm just not sure if 25 throughout. or 5 weeks 5 days on 2off. I want to take 100mcg T3 so. to get an even better fat burning. in time only easy cardio, not weight training. I'm really respectful of stuff and I will make it loose off. many Supps it. plenty of water. if you must then at night infusions with saline and vitamin C. For this purpose, a Basic Stack roids to lose any muscles by the non-existent training. and of course as a protection for the T3.

but I will make it until the winter.

is anyone ever died from such a small amount of Dnp?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Echo said:


> Not really, but if you really wanted to, I suppose you could at 25mcg per day.
> 
> DNP interrupts a process in which an enzyme called DeIodinase which converts T4 into T3. The more DNP in your body, the more inefficent this process becomes.
> 
> ...


If it's just to replace t3 lost due to non conversion why would you ever need to go above 50mcg?


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

If you mean me, i dont only want to replace t3. But it is all writen in the post above...


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> If it's just to replace t3 lost due to non conversion why would you ever need to go above 50mcg?


The average male typically produces about 100mcg-125mcg per day, with 25mcg of T3 being in the blood at any time. As well as that, it pairs with what I said above - "DNP interrupts a process in which an enzyme called DeIodinase which converts T4 into T3. The more DNP in your body, the more inefficent this process becomes."


----------



## Mulldawg (Feb 5, 2012)

Craigo75 said:


> I ran 125 with 50mg T3 just to be on safe side. Good results after 14 days on this once water weight had gone.


How long did it take for the water to go ?

I have done the same 14 days at 125mg per day with t3 and intermittent fasting and also ultra burn for the appetite.

Worked sweet if I do say so my self. Carrying a bit of water still though around lower abs.

Thanks


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Since yellow magic is still unavailable, what alternatives are people using? Any suggestions?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

squatthis said:


> Since yellow magic is still unavailable, what alternatives are people using? Any suggestions?


Ask this guy, its a lethal killer drug.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2282158/Student-Sarmad-Alladin-18-known-Mr-Muscles-dies-taking-DNP-fat-burning-pills.html


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Jas said:


> Ask this guy, its a lethal killer drug.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2282158/Student-Sarmad-Alladin-18-known-Mr-Muscles-dies-taking-DNP-fat-burning-pills.html


Please don't quote the daily mail as if it's going to teach me something. I am well aware of the dangers of DNP and I will take it in a controlled manner, with that danger in mind. Don't like it? Don't open posts about dnp.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

squatthis said:


> Please don't quote the daily mail as if it's going to teach me something. I am well aware of the dangers of DNP and I will take it in a controlled manner, with that danger in mind. Don't like it? Don't open posts about dnp.


Take it easy bud. It was a link to a article so don't throw your toys out the pram over it


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Jas said:


> Take it easy bud. It was a link to a article so don't throw your toys out the pram over it


I'm easy. But if you're going to tell me something is a killer drug, substantiate it with something a little more reliable than the worst of the tabloid rags.


----------

